# How do I reinstall the intermediate steering shaft?



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Fuhnominon said:


> Hi guys I just changed the steering motor on my 2016 gen 2 Chevy Cruze premier sedan and I can't for the life of me get the intermediate steering shaft to go back on the steering column. I have the instructions from Alldata workshop manual yet I can't seem to figure out how to it reinstalled. I'm trying to line up the grooves perfectly and I'm pushing up but does not go on. Is there a special technique or tool I should be using? Help please.


I could not find anything specific to the Cruze, but these may help:











Chevrolet Cruze Repair Manual: Intermediate Steering Shaft Replacement - Steering Wheel and Column - Steering







www.ccruze.com


----------



## Fuhnominon (Mar 19, 2015)

This helps...thanks a million!!


----------

